# NEW Armalaser RSS



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Armalaser finally posted pics of their new laser for subcompacts, like the XD9SC, MilPro, and M&P SubCompact.

$179!!!

Range Report coming!


















JW


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Holy crap! That thing is tiny! I wonder how it will hold up. Not that I personally have any interest in a laser, but at that price a lot more people might be interested....:watching:

-Jeff-


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I've owned 2 Armalasers, on mt Kahr, and on my current P-3AT.

Durability has been fine. Keeping zero, even SITTING on it in my back pocket, fine...

I'm putting one on my XD9SC this week. If I can find one in stock. I'll let you know


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

JeffWard said:


> Armalaser finally posted pics of their new laser for subcompacts, like the XD9SC, MilPro, and M&P SubCompact.


JW,

I have an XD SC and I'm contemplating the Armalaser. Is the laser green or red dot? I've had a set of Crimson Trace Lasergrips and I shoot primarily at an outdoor range. On all but overcast days you couldn't see the dot at 15 yards. I'm told the green dot is much better but I've never seen nor used one. Any advice?


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

It's a red dot. I've shoot my Kel Tec and my Kahr outsde w/ Armalaser lasers. My current laser on my Kel Tec projects a 1 inch dot bright as can be on my white fence at at least 20yds... I'll check it against a dark background at hih noon tomorrow and report back!

They seem fine to me.

The crimson trace is going smaller and smaller, for the grip mount. This is tiny, but I think it's the same laser as in the Kel Tec version. In fact you can trade the housing in, and they will reseat your laser for another model, so they must be the same.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

THX for the info. I'll look for the update tomorrow. Overcast/rain all week here in PA so I'd definitely be able to see the laser but would be out in the wet weather to shoot.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

From what I've seen and experienced, green IS brighter though...

-Jeff-


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

When armalser gets green lasers, I'll trade it in with them...

Good company


----------



## ronbo (Jan 20, 2008)

*laser dots*

If you have a problem seeing a laser dot at the range in sunlight, I bought some reflective 2 inch wide tape at an auto parts store. The kind you can use on trailers and such. It shows up on a target like a spotlight in bright sunlight. The stuff I found was white with some red stripes in it.


----------

